# Male GSP pup



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I had a buyer back out on the only male pup in the Flyboy X Toad litter. He is a white and liver with a full liver head. Nice looking pup. Really a solid double line-breed liter with some outstanding dogs backing this pup... Line breed Clown on top and Tonnili's rising son on bottom..... *Flyboy X Toad Pups*

$500.... 435-630-4081


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmmmm... Kinda suprized by no one wanting this guy.... I will get some pictures here up of him but he is a dandy lookinging son-of-a-gun! Bold little fella already! Don't be the guy saying I wish I took it!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Pretty sure these are of the male....

















OK this might be a female..... But the male has markings like this also

















The odds are.... If it is not the male it is one of the 6 sisters!
And we have "Spot on"! Her markings are different than most I have seen.... And she likes fire trucks??? The other pup could be the male also...?


----------

